# Anchor for sale



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

I read somewhere on the forum where someone had some anchors for sale. I have a 21ft cobia, so if anyone has a big enough anchor with about 10ft of chain let me know. I am pretty sure it was in a section to do with diving and spearfishing.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This may be what your referring to:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/wreck-anchor-96563/


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Contact sealark on the forum 
great guy . He is a diver and always has great deals on anchors chajns., and line. prostreet has some great wreck anchors not sure if his includes lines but everyone seems to like em alot
Good luck


----------



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

I will PM Sealark. Thanks


----------

